# Super Jolly dirty cheap



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Just provisionally bought an SJ - I'm pretty happy with the whole situation was a shop grinder so burrs should be bedded in nicely.

Just worried it might be too big........


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I've seen people use them without the hopper. Since you probably won't be grinding big amounts I think you can do this...


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah safe to say ill either be going completely hopperless or ill invest in the smallest hopper that will fit, my main concern is getting around that doser!

I'm googling and looking around seeing all sorts of mods, interesting stuff


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mine fits easily under my kitchen cabinet.

Initially it was hopperless but in the end I made a short custom hopper from a Phillips baby food container by simply cutting off the bottom.

I'll post a picture shortly to let you see.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Cheers qwerty!

Got abit of a naughty bargain with it being honest - I suspect ill need some new burrs though.

Especially excited that there's some interest in my Mc2 aswell, just gotta sit tight and wait on a fracino cherub/heavenly!


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

For me the setup in the photos works well. I can fill with about 85g of coffee or put in less, take off the lid and use a tamper on top.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

This is mine I just gotta hold of for £130, I'm pretty pleased and looking forward to pulling it apart I'm guessing it'll need burrs though.

Anyone know the best place to buy burrs and if any are "pre-seasoned" or if its all just mumbo jumbo, I think I'm going to lay off the short mini hopper. And maybe even the mods other than the little shoot attachment to the doser.

I bought the automatic model, and have been looking more into something like a timer I spotted an auber unit that looks pretty impressive, wondering if anyone on the forums had any experience with them.

Qwerty how are you getting along with your SJ on a day to day basis?

Cheers


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

On a daily basis I find it very good but it does throw to the left a bit so the shoot attachment would be good and also possibly some tape to help the blades sweep.

Mine is the timer version and when time permits I'd like to rewire in order that I can remove the switch which covers the hole where the coffee enters the doser. I'm also considering removing the tamper (as I never use it) and also possibly the portafilter rest.

Really like it though. I do wish I'd been able to try the SJ next to the MC2 though as I find the flavour subtly different from what I remember from the MC2. This could be down to my SJ needing new burrs (or it might just be all in my head) but I'm a bit resistant as it was while taking off the burrs on the MC2 to clean and replace that I broke that grinder.

All in I really like the SJ and don't know that I'd go back to the MC2 although I quite liked that as well.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh my it has landed....










I'm just in the process of a mild deep clean but I'm really happy with it - as people say its a tank - it's got some serious weight behind it and take in mind the price I paid - I'm really satisfied

Just going to pop a little feeler to see of anyone has found dura mill burrs in the UK if not is anyone interested in a multiple order, my burrs are a little dull as I expected.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

how dull though? bearing in mind you don't want really really sharp burrs in general anyway. Would be worth seeing what kinda grounds you get from it


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

There not too bad I suppose what's important is that everything is uniform and consistent this is the upper burr - looks alright being honest I haven't ran anything through it yet though










Ill probably save buying the burrs untill I can rack up a decent order off somewhere so ill get free delivery

Cheers shrink


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

looks OK to me, some nice clean edges on there, nothing too dull. i think you'd be OK using that a wee while yet.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Fortunately they look like official burrs. Aftermarket burrs suck

I made this post awhile ago on the topic


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah there's some nice edges there abit of damage in places, I'm interested to do some MC2 vs SJ tasting session later, hoping ill be able to appreciate it


----------

